# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Los transgenicos y la marca peru no se contraponen

## Javier Verastegui

Estimados amigos del sub-foro Biotecnología, 
Como la gran mayoría de los participantes comparten una posición contraria sobre el tema, considero importante conocer y debatir las ideas de aquellos que pensamos diferente, es decir, que la biotecnología moderna y los transgénicos pueden aportar beneficios al país, junto con otras tecnologías agrarias, condicionado por supuesto a la debida evaluación de riesgo y aprobación de la liberación de los cultivos transgénicos por la entidad sectorial competente, en este caso el INIA, empoderado con el DS 003-2011-AG del 15 de abril 2011, con el fin de asegurar que no dañarán a la salud ni a la biodiversidad cultivada o silvestre.  
En tal sentido y con el ánimo de promover un debate alturado, les envío adjunto el último artículo del Dr. Marcel Gutiérrez Correa, científico de la Universidad Agraria La Molina, titulado "LOS TRANSGENICOS Y MARCA PERU NO SE CONTRAPONEN", publicado en la Revista Negocios Internacionales. 
Atte, 
Javier Verástegui  MGutierrez-Transgenicos y Marca Peru-NegociosInternac-20.06.11.pdf  
El 23 de junio de 2011 16:21, Marcel Gutierrez-Correa <mgutierrezcorrea@yahoo.com> escribió:Les adjunto el pdf de mi nuevo articulo que sale en el siguiente numero de la rev Negocios Internacionales y me informan tambien sale en el Semanario de Comex. Este articulo lo escribi en respuesta a declaraciones de Gaston Acurio en el programa de Rosa Maria Palacios y a un articulo que publico en su pagina de facebook.  Marcel Gutierrez-Correa, Ph.D., Professor NAS-Peru Fellow Director
Laboratory of Mycology and Biotechnology Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina 
Av. La Molina s/n, Lima 12, Lima, PERU 
Phone: +51-1-6147800 Ext. 463 Cell phone: 995700070 e-mails: mgutierrezcorrea@hotmail.com mgclmb@lamolina.edu.pe       Temas similares: Artículo: Minag otorga licencia de uso de Marca Vicuña Perú - Artesanía a Acrevirc Artículo: Marca Perú obtuvo diez premios en festival El Ojo de Iberoamérica Artículo: Más de 3,000 productos utilizarán el sello Hecho en Perú y la Marca País Artículo: Ya son 200 las marcas que cuentan con autorización de uso de Marca Perú Artículo: Acurio: Transgénicos no le añaden valor a la marca Perú

----------

Gonza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Javier: 
Desde mi punto de vista como Publicista, creo que el título del artículo está equivocado, ya que los transgénicos SÍ se contraponen a la marca país "Perú"; y por otro lado, me gustaría preguntarle a la persona que escribió el artículo ¿qué rendimientos obtendría un pequeño agricultor de la sierra sí sólo se le entrega la semilla con las capacidades y herramientas que tienen en la actualidad? ¿Quién pagaría para entregarle semillas transgénicas a los campesinos pobres del Perú? ¿Y qué le pasaría a dicho agricultor, si le fuera mal en la cosecha porque le faltó agua, fertilizante, capacitación, más financiamiento, entre otras cosas; y que encima del bajo costo del producto en el mercado, no pudo ser lo suficientemente competitivo para ser rentable por falta de carreteras? 
Ahora procedo a argumentarte por qué pienso que los transgénicos Sí se contraponen a la marca país "Perú", aunque te confieso que podría ser no tan gravitante si los beneficios de las semillas trangénicas estuvieran mucho más claros, y si los riesgos que se está corriendo el país por la desesperación de algunas científicos por introducir OGM's a nuestro territorio no fueran tan grandes -precisamente por lo mal y apurado que se están pretendiendo introducir-. ¡Sigo sin entender cuál es la desesperación de algunos científicos, si hay tanto por hacer en distintos aspectos, y que lograrían los mismo que la biotecnología transgénica. Entiendo que hay beneficios -y perjucios también- pero no me ha dejado de parecer sospechosa la desesperación que te comento de algunas personas en particular. 
En Publicidad, el científico que publicó el artículo mencionó acertadamente el concepto de "posicionamiento", que es "el lugar que ocupa el producto -o la marca- en la mente del consumidor". Luego mencionó con buen criterio también, que es interesante que se pretenda "posicionar" al Perú "basados en nuetras diversidad cultural y biológica", pero que eso era como colgarse de un atributo que nos mantendría en el "subdesarrollo"...  
"Zapatero a sus zapatos Sr. científico"... Si pretendemos posicionarnos como un país megadiverso, rico en culturas, historia y riqueza natural; entonces la introducción de transgénicos SÍ afecta la marca país, pues no estamos siendo congruentes con el mensaje que estamos dando o pretendemos dar a conocer. 
Reconozco que por el hecho de sembrar transgénicos en el Perú, el turismo no se vería gravemente afectado y podríamos seguir construyendo nuestra marca país como la tenemos pensada; pero desde mi punto de vista es un error decir que "Los transgénicos y la Marca País no se contraponen". 
Ahora quiero demostrar de qué manera el ingreso de transgénicos "podría" afectar al turismo nacional y a la marca país, y de qué manera ésta medida podría afectar a la denominada "inclusión "social", que tanto le preocupa la ciencia y empresas transgénicas. 
Como sabemos todos, el Perú es un país con una cultura milenaria y un territorio megadiverso "natural". Otra cosa que yo sé -pero que no sé si saben los científicos- es que el "turismo vivencial" viene creciendo a nivel mundial. No pretendo explicar en detalle en qué consiste el turismo vivencial, así que sigo diciendo que actualmente -hoy mismo- hay gente que viaja por el mundo gastando su dinero para "vivir" experiencias con culturas diferentes a la suya.  
Supongamos que un grupo de turistas quiere conocer la forma tradicional de cultivar papas nativas en el Perú, para poder "ver" y "compartir" con la gente de la sierra del país, que producen papas "practicamente igual" a como las cultivaban nuestros ancestros "Los Incas".  
El hecho de que esta gente utilice técnicas ancestrales de producción, no significa necesariamente que sean pésimos agricultores o que ello signifique condenar al Perú al atraso. Definitivamente creo que los científicos pro transgénicos tienen muy poco respeto por las distintas culturas del país, que son parte de nuestra historia, y por ende, parte importante de nuestro turismo y nuestra marca país. 
Volvamos a imaginarnos al "turista vivencial" que vino al Perú a conocer la historia de la papa, la cultura que la siembra, y la naturaleza que la provee; y termina viendo a un campesino de la sierra con un pequeño campo de papa transgénica -inventada como mínimo en el 2011- con una máscara para no inhalar glifosato, y que luego los lleva a la misma casita modesta de siempre para invitarles chicha de maíz contaminado con el gen Bt. 
La marca país Perú debe precisamente rescatar aquellos atributos de "historia, naturaleza y pluralidad cultural", para posicionarse estratégicamente en la mente de los turistas internacionales, diferenciándose de los demás países y destacando las ventajas comparativas que tiene el Perú con respecto a ellos; y en ese sentido, gran parte de la tecnología transgénica va en contra de esa propuesta por tratarse de una tecnología percibida en el mundo como "reciente, antinatural y diseñada para naciones o culturas que no tienen nada que perder, porque su historia no pasa de los 200 años". 
El hecho de poder afirmar a los turistas que visitan el Perú, que en nuestro país no se siembran productos transgénicos, constituye lo que en publicidad se conoce como un "Reazon Why" o "Razón de Ser", que es aquello que sustenta o demuestra lo que ofreces o prometes como marca. 
Repito que es posible construir nuestra marca país incluso con trasngénicos, pero ésta se vería afectada pues en vez de contribuir al "posicionamiento" de la marca, debilita el concepto que estamos tratando de vender con mucho esfuerzo. 
Si Costa Rica siembra transgénicos y le va bien con el turismo, bien por ellos. Seguirán siendo un país con gran biodiversidad y mayor número de turistas que el Perú, pero la idea de nuestra marca es demostrar o insistir en que somos un país con mayor bioversidad y más natural que Costa Rica, y que encima tenemos riqueza histórica y cultural en nuestro país... ¡que hacen las diferencia!... 
El tursimo y la agricultura no son simplemente una marca y semillas genéticamente modificadas, por lo que pienso que en ambos sectores hay bastantes cosas por hacer y problemas que solucionar para desarrollar al país y sacar de la pobreza extrema a quienes sigues en esa lamentable condición social. 
El asunto está en analizar objetivamente los beneficios y los perjuicios de los OGM's para el país , para ver qué estrategia poddríamos adoptar como nación para salir adelante más rápido, pero de manera sostenible. 
Muchas gracias por compartir el artículo con nosotros ... 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Javier:
Que te parecerería los siguientes slogan publicitario para atraer visitantes al Perú:   *"PERÚ PAÍS MILENARIO Y TRANSGÉNICO" 
"PERU CUNA DE LA BIODIVERSIDAD Y AHORA PAÍS TRANSGÉNICO" * O este entre algunos otros que están en uso actualmente:  *" PERU PAÍS MILENARIO Y CUNA DE LA BIODIVERSIDAD" * Creo que no habria duda para un extranjero, cuál PERÚ seria más atractivo.
Como lo menciona Bruno y muchísimos compatriotas: Porqué insistir con los OGM, si con la genética tradicional se están logrando excelentes rendimientos en agricultura.Reforzar las investigaciones en este campo es tarea fundamental, hay un gran campo de acción para los especialistas en genética tanto de las entidades públicas como privadas. 
Por ejemplo empleando semillas hibrídas de arroz, en centroamérica se están obteniendo rendimientos promedio de 14 TM /Ha, y no se está contaminando la biodiversidad.  
Hace algún tiempo pude ver una entrevista a un importante Jefe de Laboratorio de una importante Universidad, decir que los OGM, no causaban ningún daño al medio ambiente, y por ende a la economía del país, que todo era un asunto montado por los medios para asustar a unas cuantas viejitas cucufatas. Realmente sorprendentes declaraciones.
La contaminación ya se está dando en USA entre la soya transgénica y el humilde amaranto, causando el abandono de miles de has. y perdidas millonarias para los agricultores.
El Perú es un país privilegiado en biodiversidad, saquemosle provecho a esto en forma muy inteligente.Es seguro que con el tiempo seremos el país libre de transgénicos más atractivo para nuestros visitantes. 
En mi opinión: *LOS TRANSGÉNICOS Y LA MARCA PERÚ SI SE CONTRAPONEN.  Saludos cordiales.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Copio la respuesta del autor del artículo y a continuación la respuesta Alexander Grobman al respecto... Saludos.   

> Hola Javier,
>  En lo personal no me involucro en listas o a debatir con personas que no ven mas alla de sus narices. El sr. Cilloniz, como es el caso de Gaston Acurio, tiene una fuerte debilidad argumental técnica y solo se basa en sentimentalismos y en supuestos imaginarios que lo conduzcan a "rebatir" mis argumentos. En realidad no los ha rebatido sino que ha dejado ver que el articulo le ha afectado. Primeramente, aun no se disponen de variedades OGM de maíz blanco que es lo que principalmente se siembra en la sierra, como tampoco se disponen de variedades comerciales de papa resistentes a heladas y a la rancha. De otro lado, asumir que los agricultores permanecerán ignorantes de las nuevas tecnologías es considerar que el Estado no participará en su futuro. La extensión y asistencia técnica son fundamentales, aun sin tecnología transgénica. Pero para el caso del MAD Bt y de algodón Bt en la costa los resultados para un agricultor pequeño serán muy notorios pues ya existe evidencia para estos cultivos y este tipo de agricultores. En la sierra, en mi opinión, es urgente desarrollar papas OGM resistentes a heladas y a la rancha, con inversión pública (o mejor pública-privada).Las papas de colores o la peruanita amarilla si, tienen algun valor de mercado, son por su supuesta funcionalidad y sabor y no porque sean organicas, porque si es por lo segundo la biodiversidad pasa a un plano de menor importancia (eso es menosprecio de la biodiversidad que es lo que yo digo). Antes de publicar habia chequedado los datos y solicite informacion a especialistas, particularmente a Rolando Egusquiza (una de las personas que mas conocen de papa en el pais) quien me proporciono mucha informacion sobre papa y la realidad que en la que viven los pequeños agricultores de la sierra. 
>  Creo que en el Cusco hay una zona turistica para el cultivo de la papa tradicional, pero hacer toda la sierra asi es mas que una locura. El turismo vivencial tiene varios puntos del pais, no se necesita de todo. Hay que recordar que la sierra provee gran parte del alimento a la costa. De otro lado, asumir que el Estado no cumpla su funcion de extension y asistencia tecnica no es correcto en un pais que pretende ser inclusivo. Tambien, inclusivo no significa solamente que todos participen sino que todos se beneficien; manteniendo a los pequeños agricultores como organicos no les permite salir de la miseria: eso no es inclusion. Si les van a pagar directamente por su producto un precio que sea superior no solo al precio convencional sino superior considerando el mismo rendimiento por cosecha, podriamos decir que se estaria haciendo inclusion. Si el precio de papa en chacra es de S/. 0.40/Kg y el rendimiento es de 12,000 kg se tendria S/. 4800/Ha; en papa organica nativa pagan entre S/. 0.80-1.00/kg con un rendimiento comercial de 3,000 kg/Ha, lo obtenido es S/.2400-3000/Ha ¿es inclusion? 
>  Dato que no he puesto, es que varios pequeños agricultores paperos fumigan por las noches contra la rancha despues que los inspectores de las ONGs ya no estan; me dicen que el mayor dolor para estos agricultores no es tanto la plata que pierden sino ver perder su cultivo. Dicho sea de paso, la rancha ya llega a los 3,900 msnm. 
>  En su alocucion, el Sr. Cilloniz en realidad acepta mis argumentos pero le da pica, eso es todo.
> Professor
>  Marcel Gutierrez-Correa, Ph.D.
>  NAS-Peru Fellow
> Director
> ...

 Es verdad que acepto sus argumentos sobre los OGM's y sus posibilidades en el Perú, pero lo que le digo, no es porque me pique su opinión; si por que los transgénicos sí se contraponen a la marca país. Fui cuidadoso al decir que si bien se contraponen, la marca país se puede seguir desarrollando con resultados parecidos, aún permitiendo el ingreso de OGM's a nuestro territorio. Sin embargo, como es de esperarse de muchos científicos, no se les puede dar la contra en nada porque su condición los hace mejores en todas las materias o disciplinas, incluidas el marketing y la publicidad. 
En ese sentido, es costumbre en publicidad que se elijan ciertos atributos -y no todos- para que el mensaje pueda posicionarse con mayor facilidad en las mentes saturadas de las personas que reciben el mensaje. Por eso, el Perú debe elegir si mostrarse ante el mundo como un país "natural, histórico y pluricultural" o como un país "tecnológico, minero y transgénico" -por decir algo diferente-. Ambas opciones son válidas, ¿pero cuál es la que le traería mejores resultados al Perú?... cada uno sacará sus propias conclusiones, pero quiero aclarar que con eso no estoy diciendo que el Perú debe dejar la minería como actividad productiva, sino que esta actividad debe maquillarse en el mensaje de nuestra marca país, para no ir en contra del concepto que estamos tratando de posicionar en los turistas y empresarios extranjeros. En ese sentido, alguna buena imagen de minería podría incluirse en alguno de los spots que se emitan de nuestra marca país; pero sería poco acertado hacer incapié en que el Perú es un país minero por excelencia. 
El ejemplo que puse fue simplemente para ver cómo cosas tan distintas como el tursimo y los transgénicos se pueden llegar a cruzar en un mismo punto, y para evidenciar que existen ciertos ámbitos a nivel nacional -no sólo en el sector turismo- en los que se puede y se debería trabajar para garantizar los mejores resultados y los menores perjuicios para el Perú y para los peruanos -cualquiera sea su condición-, ante el enventual ingreso de semillas transgénicas. 
Lamentablemente no se hizo nada en el Perú durante todos estos años para estar adecuadamente preparados para la ingreso de transgénicos al país; y no por ello, los peruanos tenemos que aceptar que una tecnología con tantas dudas -como posibles beneficios-, ingrese por la puerta grande como si se tratara de la tecnología más segura y benéfica del mundo. Desde mi punto de vista una moratoria es lo más prudente para planificar adecuadamente la manera en que se van a utilizar OGM's en nuestros campos de cultivo, ya que hay una serie de sectores sociales y productivos que se podrían ver afectados si el tema no se toma con la debida responsabilidad y seriedad; por lo que los científicos deberían empezar a apoyar esta medida y deberían empezar a trabajar en OGM's diseñados para nuestra realidad y para todos los agricultores del país, ya que la investigación no estaría prohibida. 
Saludos   

> Bruno, 
> Un pequeño agricultor puede perfectamente usar cultivos transgénicos que sean apropiados para resolver determinados problemas, por ejemplo papas atacadas por nemátodes, heladas, rancha o polilla de los Andes (ya hay transgénicos potencalmente sembrables en el Perú contra polilla y nematodes de la papa), o maíz amarillo duro con tolerancia a herbicidas en Selva o resistente a insectos en Costa o Selva, o resistente a la virosis de la hoja de papayo o algodón GM resistente a insectos perforadores de las bellotas. Por ahora no hay otros transgénicos en el corto plazo pero vendrán. El agricultor los usará cuando los encuentre convenientes. Los agricultores son mas racionales que lo que la gente cree. Entienden los problemas y las soluciones cuando se les presentan los medios que les permitan usarlas. 
> La marca Perú no debe usarse para pintar a un país atrasado, que vive en el medioevo y cuyo único interés es el de atraer turistas que vienen a visitar ruinas, fotografiar a indígenas semidesnudos y a comer ceviche.  El Perú es,  además de sus bellezas paisajistas, su gente, sus restos arqueológicos, museos y comidas, un país dinámico, de gente pujante e industriosa que quiere avanzar hacia el futuro y forjar una nación que pueda pasar del segundo al primer mundo, aunque sea región por región, como ocurre en otros países. Al menos parte del país lo está haciendo mientras la otra, sin saber como emularla, se sumerge en el caos y la destrucción. Esa es la otra marca Perú, la de Bagua, Azángaro, Huancavelica y Juliaca, la del terrorism y el narcotrafico, de la corrupción, del atraso y la miseria y esa es la marca Perú que muchos de nosotros, científicos, tecnólogos e ingenieros, queremos hacer desaparecer y sustituirla por una marca Perú de progreso. 
> ¿Qué cual es la urgencia? ¿Cómo que no hay urgencia? Cada día que pasa hay un problema sin resolver, un niño que muere por desnutrición o  enfermedad y un día mas de miseria, de asaltos, secuestros y muertes en algún ligar del Perú. Los que hemos trabajado por la agricultura del Perú en todos sus aspectos, institucionales, técnicos y políticos, vemos como los esfuerzos de avances unen a muchos peruanos esforzados y conscientes que mueven la carreta hacia adelante mientras que otros están atentos a impedir que otros peruanos progresen y avancen. El deporte mas notorio en el Perú es tratar de impedir el progreso. Lo de los transgénicos es solo un componente de un engranaje de trabas al ascenso del Perú. Lo que satisface a algunos y se vanaglorian de ello es haber trabado el avance del Perú por 10 años de moratoria y se enorgullecen de ello. Reflexionemos y pensemos dos veces. El daño que se hace al Perú no está basado en prevenir otros supuestos daños, como aquellos que en que se invoca a la salud o al medio ambiente, que hemos demostrado hasta la saciedad que no son verdaderos y que solo están en un miedo difundido por medio de un activismo, que los usa como excusa. No tienen bases cientìficas y que como saben que no las tienen, recurren a otros argumentos, como el de daño a la gastronomía. Si así fuera, no habría que visitar ni a Estados Unidos, ni Argentina, ni España, ni Brasil,  países que reciben millones de turistas y sñi producen alimentos transgénicos. Y si de países mega biodiversos se trata, este término se usa a diestra y siniestra y el mismo nada tiene que hacer con los transgénicos. De los 17 países mega biodiversos, 10 paìses de esos ya producen transgénicos y no es por falta de cordura de sus lideres y de sus agricultores. Y no ha pasado nada con su biodiversidad. Las historias de terror que cuentan sobre el efecto de los transgénicos sobre la biodiversidad ya no asustan a nadie. 
> Ahora si algunos turistas quieren ver como se cultivaban papas al estilo de los dibujos que hizo Guaman Poma de Ayala, el cronistas indio-español, algunos de los cuales  sobre el cultivo del maíz, he reproducido en uno de mis libros, se les puede hacer el show. Podría ser un buen negocio para grupos de agricultores que se especialicen en agricultura turística, cobrar 10 dólares por foto. Esa nueva modalidad de la agricultura – trabajar con toda la parafrenalia antigua  para mostrarles papas cultivadas al estilo incaico que rinden solo 10 toneladas por hectárea y que  requieren 7 años de tierra sin sembrar en rotación, solo para que los turistas se lleven unas fotos a sus casas - quizás les compensen sus bajos ingresos agrícolas. Pero serían unos cuantos de los 1,350,000 agricultores del Perú. ¿Qué pasará con los demás? No - esa es una solución solo para algunos, pero la gran mayoría quiere progresar y prosperar, tener una mejor casa, un TV, una refrigeradora, agua potable y hasta quizás un carro o una moto.  Yo he visto el cambio de ingresos en la región algodonera del Magdalena en Colombia en visitas a casas de agricultores de poca área y escasos medios, que han mejorado su estándar de vida desde que siembran algodón GM y esos no son cuentos. Se les puede visitar. Están cerca. Cuando quieras podemos organizar un grupo para que los visite y vean como han mejorado sus viviendas con los mayores ingresos, si quieren pagarse el pasaje y la estadía ya que yo no los puedo costear pero con gusto les hago los contactos. Viví algunos años en Colombia y tengo los contactos locales. 
> Saludos,  
> Alex

 Estimado Alex: 
No hace falta que me repitas los posibles beneficios de los OGM's y sus posibles aplicaciones en el país, porque los tengo clarísimos...  
Por otra parte, coincido contigo en que los agricultores podrán escoger cuándo utilizar dichas semillas y que hay agriculotres que son más racionales que otros cuando les plantean posibles soluciones. Lo que te puedo decir para complementar, es que creo que también habrá un sector de agricultores que no querrá saber nada de los OGM's por diversos factores culturales y económicos, por lo que también es importante respetar ese derecho de las personas sin pasar prepotentemente sobre ellas. En ese sentido, en este tema está claro que "el derecho de uno termina donde comienza el derecho de los demás". 
Como traté de explicar en mi primera respuesta, no es que la marca país no pueda coexistir con los OGM's, pero defintivamente va en contra del mensaje que pretendemos transmitir a los extranjeros. Acabo de leer un artículo donde dicen que los consumidores reaccionan negativamemte ante alimentos clonados; ahora imagínate la reacción que deben tener los consumidores ante los OGM's. Desde esa perspectiva, no me parece una mala idea utilzar el concepto de "país libre de transgénicos" durante los años que dure la moratoria, para explotar nuestra marca país posicionándonos como depensa natural del mundo; y no como un país natural contaminado con genes manipulados. Nadie está diciendo que la marca país sea sólo Macchu Picchu, la mamacha y el ceviche, pero so estos atributos los qye nos diferencian del resto, y por lo tanto son elementos que permiten posicionar mejor nuestra marca país. 
En cuanto al tema de la urgencia, me lo preguntaba porque existen tantas cosas por hacer antes que aprobar el uso de semillas transgénicas para desarrollar al país, que me sigue pareciendo algo sospechoso; más aún cuando en la moratoria no se ha prohibido la investigación. 
Por otra parte, es un honor para mí demostarte que yo no soy de los que se aferran al atraso como algunos pretenden hacer creer, y que más bien soy de los que busca soluciones más pragmáticas y menos riesgosas. Mientras que ustedes buscan el progreso del sector papero nacional, manipulando genes en un laboratorio, yo busco el progreso del mismo sector tratando de capacitar a los productores de papa para que puedan exportar su producción: https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....=8481#post8481. Tengo entendido también que en México existieron problemas de contaminación con especies nativas de maíz y que el miedo a consumir alimentos transgénicos en el mundo no es poca cosa. Además, considero que este foro es uno de mis aportes al desarrollo del agro nacional, y que sería muy útil difundir entre los pequeños y medianos agricultores del país para que puedan intercambiar información técnica con otras personas que se dedican a la misma actividad, y para que puedan contar con una ventana que los conecte a los mercados del país y del mundo. 
Por último, está claro que para el Perú, la solución a sus problemas no está simplemente en el turismo vivencial o en el permiso para utilizar semillas transgénicas; sino en muchísimos otros aspectos que no deberían estar tan descuidados como lo están hoy en día: educación, financiamiento, infraestructura, capacitación, tecnologías convencionales modernas, híbrido mejorados, etc, etc, etc. En ese sentido, debo confesarte que soy de los que piensa que para llegar lejos, hay que ir paso a paso. 
Lamentablemente no tengo tiempo para explayarme y responderles punto por punto a sus comentarios, por lo que no me queda más que insistir en que es un error afirmar que los transgénicos no se contraponen a la marca país, tal cual la estamos planteando hoy en día.... El resto es debatible. 
Saludos

----------


## Javier Verastegui

Estimado Bruno, 
Respondo a tus comentarios del sábado 25 a la 1:34 pm, y aprovecho para suscribier las aclaraciones/comentarios enviados a este Tema por el autor Marcel Gutiérrez y por el doctor Alexander Grobman: 
1.  El tema del uso de una tecnología específica no tiene porqué contraponerse con la marca País.  No se concibe que se publicite lemas como PERU PAIS MILENARIO, CUNA DE LA BIODIVERSIDAD Y PAIS TRANSGENICO como lo menciona con ironía el sr. ALPER el dia 25 a las 8 pm, porque la transgenia es una opcion tecnológica que nada tiene que ver con la calidad de ser megabiodiverso. Es más, la biotecnología moderna (ingeniería genética y transgenia) pueden aportar enormes beneficios a la biodiversidad: para su conservación, identificación, uso sustentable y valoración (para exportar productos de la biodiversidad con máximo valor agregado). 
2.  Sobre los rendimientos, coincido con los comentarios y datos sobre la papa de mi colega Marcel Gutiérrez.  Añado además, que no es nada democrático ni inclusivo prohibir una determinada opción tecnológica al agricultor pequeño o grande que desee utilizarla.  Solamente él es quien tiene la potestad de adoptar una nueva tecnología si le aporta beneficios o desecharla si no le sirve.  Los millones de agricultores pobres de la India que recientemente han exigido su derecho a sembrar algodón transgénico (ver: http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...cotton-farmers), es una muestra de su libre voluntad, nadie los ha presionado para esto, simplemente han evidenciado que esta tecnología les produce mayores rendimientos y les da mayores beneficios económicos y sociales... para perjuicio de nuestros confeccionistas quienes por los bajos rendimientos se ven obligados a comprar hilados de algodón GM a la India.  El campesino no es un ser discapacitado o desvalido,  si le fuera mal en la cosecha con los transgénicos, simplemente la abandonará.  La falta de riego, fertilizante, capacitación, financiamiento, o la falta de carreteras, son componentes de una plataforma de limitaciones actuales común para todo tipo de agricultura convencional, y es causa de los bajos rendimientos y de la pobreza.  La agricultura orgánica y la de los "saberes ancestrales" solo perenniza la extrema pobreza en el campo, como bien lo ha demostrado con datos Marcel Gutiérrez en el caso de la papa nativa. 
3.  Personalmente encuentro mayor desesperación en nuestros atemorizados compatriotas que, confundidos por la desinformación de muchos y las prédicas ultra-ecologistas de algunos, se oponen sin conocerla bien a una nueva tecnología que puede aportar beneficios a los agricultores y al país, en algunos casos específicos. Justamente, el Perú ha suscrito el Protocolo de Cartagena para asegurar un sistema científico de evaluación de riesgos caso por caso a fin de asegurar que solo ingresen o se liberen los OVM que no causan daños a la salud y la biodiversidad.  La experiencia mundial de 15 años de cultivos GM comerciales ha demostrado que este mecanismo funciona bien pues no se ha producido un solo caso de muerte, intoxicación o daño comprobado a la biodiversidad.  Por el contrario, los impactos económicos y sociales han sido altamente favorables en los países donde se ha introducido, lo que explica porqué año a año aumenta la superficie mundial sembrada con OGM a razón de 10% por lo menos... 
4.  Me alegra reconozcas que por el hecho de sembrar transgénicos en el Perú, el turismo no se vería gravemente afectado y que podríamos seguir construyendo nuestra marca país como la tenemos pensada.  Por la misma razón, no es un error sino una verdad decir que "Los transgénicos y la Marca País no se contraponen". 
5.  Suscribo los comentarios de Marcel Gutiérrez y especialmente los de Alexander Grobman sobre el turismo vivencial:  OK con establecer micro-enclaves en la sierra para llevar turistas a que vean como se producen papas "practicamente igual" a como las cultivaban nuestros ancestros "Los Incas", pero como una forma demostrativa o como un museo cultural.  Nunca como propaganda de las pretendidas "bondades" de dicho sistema agrícola, porque evidentemente, sería como decir al mundo:  miren el el siglo XXI en el Perú nos aferramos a una tecnología arcaica de míseros rendimientos para perpetuar el sistema de pobreza agrícola, y nos negamos al progreso.  Si la Marca Perú quiere priorizar este tipo de imagen, protesto rotundamente, solo como pieza de museo sería válido, pero no para dar una imagen de país arcaico y miserable.  Qué es más importante:  que vengan turistas atraídos por una pésima Marca País a deleitarse con las tecnologías arcaicas en el campo peruano, o que nuestros agricultores eleven sus rendimientos con tecnología moderna y salgan de la pobreza, la desnutricion y la incultura. 
6.  OK, imaginemos al "turista vivencial" que vino al Perú a conocer la historia de la papa, la cultura que la siembra, y la naturaleza que la provee en un entorno de micro-enclave o museo agrario en unos cuantos lugares de la sierra, perfecto.  Pero no nos sentamos orgullosos de mostrar que en toda la sierra peruana se sigue viviendo como hace 500 años... Que vengan las carreteras, los fertilizantes, las semillas híbridas del fitomejoramiento, y porqué no los cultivos transgénicos en aquellos casos donde exista una nicho de oportunidad y ventaja!  Eso daría más orgullo y cohesionaría el sentimiento unitario nacional, de ver que hemos superado el atraso y que ya no tenemos campesinos en extrema pobreza, niños desnutridos, sino una niñez y juventud que pueden educarse al mismo nivel que los mejores colegios de Lima, y que aprovechan las oportunidades tecnológicas para vivir mejor.  Disculpa, pero lo de usar máscaras para no inhalar glifosato me parece una caricatura de la realidad... 
7.  No estoy de acuerdo con tus comentarios de que la tecnología transgénica ya es percibida en el mundo como "reciente, antinatural y diseñada para naciones o culturas que no tienen nada que perder, porque su historia no pasa de los 200 años".  La historia de la India y de la China es varias veces milenaria, son megabiodiversos y su cultura ancestral ha perdurado, a pesar de haber adoptado una serie de tecnologías modernas como el ferrocarril, las vacunas, la revolución verde y recientemente los transgénicos; esto no ha mermado en nada la riqueza cultural de su nación. 
8.  A mi parecer los que asocian la Marca Perú a mostrar la vigencia de una agricultura tradicional arcaica están profundamente equivocados; el  "Reason Why" o "Razón de Ser" de Perú como marca no debería nunca ofrecer esto porque estaríamos traicionando el clamor por la inclusión social de los agricultores y su derecho a salir de la pobreza. 
9.  No creo que ningún científico peruano sea un fanático de los transgénicos, en el Perú hay lugar para todo tipo de agricultura, pero sí creo que todos deberíamos apuntar y trabajar hacia una agricultura tecnificada que le permita al agricultor vivir bien techado, nutrido, educado e insertado en las oportunidades del mundo moderno, sea en la costa, en los valles, las laderas y las punas altoandinas, en la selva.  La transgenia es una tecnología más, y no debe ser prohibida... el hecho que sea nueva o moderna no debe generar miedo, por lo menos los que estamos educados no debemos contribuir a generar miedo, sino mas bien a educar y aclarar las nuevas tecnologías al público en general. 
10.   Aprendamos de Costa Rica, quienes si respetan su biodiversidad mediante reservas y parques estrictamente controlados y explotados turísticamente de manera sostenible; y mediante la investigación seria de su biodiversidad a través de institutos y científicos capacitados de primer nivel (e.g. INBIO); lo que no les impide sembrar transgénicos para exportar fuera de dichas áreas. 
Finalmente, estoy de acuerdo en que debemos analizar objetivamente los beneficios y los eventuales riesgos de los OGM para nuestra biodiversidad, de manera científica y no basada en estados emotivos o creencias.   
En este sentido, menciono la labor que realiza el Proyecto LAC-Biosafety del GEF en 4 países megabiodiversos: Brasil, Colombia, Costa Rica y Perú.  El proyecto tiene como objetivo investigar los riesgos ambientales y socioeconómicos de sembrar 5 cultivos GM de especies cuyo centro de origen son los países participantes (maíz, papa, yuca, algodón y arroz).  Los riesgos ambientales investigados son el flujo de genes y los efectos sobre organismos no blanco (e.g. insectos benéficos).  Por el Perú participa la UNALM, el INIA y el Centro Internacional de la Papa.  Te invito, y através del Foro a todos sus miembros a visitar el portal del proyecto donde colaboro como consultor:  www.lacbio.org 
Saludos, 
Javier

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Estimados: dentro de la Biotecnología hay muchas cosas que se pueden hacer, por ejemplo, el desarrolo de tecnicas de diagnostico y detección de enfermedades de plantas con importancia económica o de enfermedades emergentes, la micropropagación in vitro, otro logro de la biotecnología. 
No nos centremos solamente en los OMG's o transgénicos, podemos usar los cultivos in vitro para hacer un banco de germoplasma de materieles nativos de interés como alimento u ornamental. 
Podemos usar la biotecnología para eiminar enfermedades en materiales o germoplasma nativo, etc, etc. 
Insisto los transgénicos no serán la solución , hay que ir avanzando paso a paso, primero hay que capacitar, transferir tecnología a los productores de maiz, algodón, no basta con venderles una semilla transgénica (maiz Bt) para asegurar altos rendimientos, el que sostenga algo así esta faltando a la verdad. 
Incluso para introducir los cultivos transgénicos se debe hacer una serie de cambios, implementar un procedimiento, como el caso del maiz, se deben mantener zonas de protección , áreas buffer, etc. No es llegar y sembrar maiz Bt.  
El polen que vuela miles de kilometros transportado por el viento, contaminará otros cultivos de maiz no transgénicos, ni siquiera orgánicos, sino que un maiz gigante del cuzco podrá verse contaminado. 
Insisto, cuales serían  las especies de  semillas de transgéncos y que eventos son los que podríaqn salvar al Perú y a sus pequeños agricultores, de que etamos hablando, maiz Bt, maiz resitente a glifosato, algodon Bt? 
Insisto no es que algo vaya en contra o una frase se contraponga con otra, es algo mas sutil, es una percepción , es como se mira un País y que nos representa. 
Por eso insisto, sin estar en contra de la biotecnología y de los transgénicos, pero en este caso, el Perú ganará más, siendo libre de transgéncos que estando contaminado con los eventos transgénicos. 
Perú libre de transgénicos , Ahora!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Respondo a tus comentarios del sábado 25 a la 1:34 pm, y aprovecho para suscribier las aclaraciones/comentarios enviados a este Tema por el autor Marcel Gutiérrez y por el doctor Alexander Grobman:

 Estimado Javier: 
Primero que nada, agradecerte por heberte tomado el tiempo de redactar algo tan extenso, porque me imagino que te debe haber tomado algo de tiempo y esfuerzo redactarlo. Aunque no estemos de acuerdo, reconozco que es importante que haya gente explicando los posibles beneficios de una adecuada utilización de los OGM's en el Perú. 
Por otra parte, déjame confesarte que me causó algo de gracia lo de la fecha y hora de mi mensaje, pues me hizo imaginarte alguito cuadriculado...  
Ahora espero me alcance el tiempo para darte mi opinión acerca de los puntos que has mencionado, así que allí voy...   

> 1. El tema del uso de una tecnología específica no tiene porqué contraponerse con la marca País. No se concibe que se publicite lemas como PERU PAIS MILENARIO, CUNA DE LA BIODIVERSIDAD Y PAIS TRANSGENICO como lo menciona con ironía el sr. ALPER el dia 25 a las 8 pm, porque la transgenia es una opcion tecnológica que nada tiene que ver con la calidad de ser megabiodiverso. Es más, la biotecnología moderna (ingeniería genética y transgenia) pueden aportar enormes beneficios a la biodiversidad: para su conservación, identificación, uso sustentable y valoración (para exportar productos de la biodiversidad con máximo valor agregado).

 OK, pero aquí lo que hay que entender es que estamos hablando de posicionar una marca país, y más que la "verdad científica", lo que importa es la "percepción" de la gente; es decir, "sus propias verdades" o lo que ellos entienden por realidad. Así, me atrevería a decir que si hacemos una encuesta sobre la actitud que tienen las personas en el mundo hacia los OGM's, el resultado no sería favorable para los polémicos "transgénicos". Y para darte un ejemplo gracioso al respecto, vi en un reportaje de la TV que una persona respondía que "los transgénicos eran algo malo... algo así como transexual"... Y con esto no prejuzgo a los transexuales, sino que en la percepción de muchas sociedades occidentales, el concepto transexual está mal visto. 
Por eso pienso que los transgénicos se contraponen a la marca país como la queremos presentar, aunque eso no siginifique para nada que yo diga que por los OGM's van a dejar de venir turistas al Perú. Lo que sí pienso, es que tal vez podríamos dejar de atraer a un nicho de mercado de turistas en busca de espacios 100% naturales. 
En ese sentido, no es muy conveniente decir para nuestra marca país, que en el Perú existen las combis, que botamos la basura donde sea y no reciclamos, que existen un montón de conflictos sociales por la minería, etc, etc. La marca país en el fondo, es mostrar al mundo lo mejor que tienes como país y que te diferencia del resto de los países del mundo.   

> 2. Sobre los rendimientos, coincido con los comentarios y datos sobre la papa de mi colega Marcel Gutiérrez. Añado además, que no es nada democrático ni inclusivo prohibir una determinada opción tecnológica al agricultor pequeño o grande que desee utilizarla. Solamente él es quien tiene la potestad de adoptar una nueva tecnología si le aporta beneficios o desecharla si no le sirve. Los millones de agricultores pobres de la India que recientemente han exigido su derecho a sembrar algodón transgénico (ver: http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...cotton-farmers), es una muestra de su libre voluntad, nadie los ha presionado para esto, simplemente han evidenciado que esta tecnología les produce mayores rendimientos y les da mayores beneficios económicos y sociales... para perjuicio de nuestros confeccionistas quienes por los bajos rendimientos se ven obligados a comprar hilados de algodón GM a la India. El campesino no es un ser discapacitado o desvalido, si le fuera mal en la cosecha con los transgénicos, simplemente la abandonará. La falta de riego, fertilizante, capacitación, financiamiento, o la falta de carreteras, son componentes de una plataforma de limitaciones actuales común para todo tipo de agricultura convencional, y es causa de los bajos rendimientos y de la pobreza. La agricultura orgánica y la de los "saberes ancestrales" solo perenniza la extrema pobreza en el campo, como bien lo ha demostrado con datos Marcel Gutiérrez en el caso de la papa nativa.

 Me parece mal de tu parte echarle la culpa de todos los problemas ocasionados por la ausencia del Estado en el Perú, "a los malos rendimientos y a la pobreza". O sea, el Perú no tiene carreteras, ni obras de irrigación, ni acceso a financiamiento o capacitación -entre otras tantísimas cosas- por culpa de los agricultores pobres del país que obtienen bajos rendimientos. Por otro lado, ¿qué me dices de los suicidios en India por el algodón transgénico? 
Además, nadie les impediría utilizar OGM's a las personas que deseen hacerlo, sino fuera porque existen diversos riesgos -mencionados por la FAO- que no les da la gana de asumir a algunos científicos y empresarios pudientes, para empezar a etablecer una plan durante ¿esta moratoria? que permita aplicar la biotecnología transgénica de maneras seria, segura y responsable en nuestro país. Yo me imagino tal vez una zona en el desierto para los amantes de la producción transgénica en el Perú, donde se puedan contaminar mutuamente sin afectar a los demás... algo así como una zona de fumadores o una discoteca gay -nuevamente sin prejuzgar a quienes fuman o son gays-. 
Y aprovecho en confesarte en que uno de mis argumentos en contra de los OGM's, es que aparte de los riesgos potenciales que implican para el país, se trata de una política de Estado que no coincide con las "prioridades" que requeire el agro peruano, en especial de la pequeña agricultura de la sierra y selva del Perú. Para que las semillas transgénicas sean exitosas en la pequeña agricultura del país, hacen falta hacer muchísmas cosas antes. O sea, ¿quieren OGM's?, entonces me empiezan a atender y a solucionar los problemas de la gran cantidad de pequeños agricultores del país primero, que son quienes alimentan a gran parte del país, pero que no reciben de nuestra parte -el Estado peruano- lo que merecen a cambio... ¡Y por favor no me vayas a decir que precisamente lo que necesita es pequeño agricultor son semillas transgénicas! Más bien, considero que la preguntas que le hice al autor del artículo en mi primera respuesta, no han sido respondidas aún... ¿Me podrías responder desde tu punto de vista por favor?   

> 3. Personalmente encuentro mayor desesperación en nuestros atemorizados compatriotas que, confundidos por la desinformación de muchos y las prédicas ultra-ecologistas de algunos, se oponen sin conocerla bien a una nueva tecnología que puede aportar beneficios a los agricultores y al país, en algunos casos específicos. Justamente, el Perú ha suscrito el Protocolo de Cartagena para asegurar un sistema científico de evaluación de riesgos caso por caso a fin de asegurar que solo ingresen o se liberen los OVM que no causan daños a la salud y la biodiversidad. La experiencia mundial de 15 años de cultivos GM comerciales ha demostrado que este mecanismo funciona bien pues no se ha producido un solo caso de muerte, intoxicación o daño comprobado a la biodiversidad. Por el contrario, los impactos económicos y sociales han sido altamente favorables en los países donde se ha introducido, lo que explica porqué año a año aumenta la superficie mundial sembrada con OGM a razón de 10% por lo menos...

 Según mis fuentes, esa es solo una cara de la moneda. Tengo información que me podría tomar toda la noche pasártela que menciona todo lo contrario a lo que tú comentas; e incluso te puedo contar que he recibido llamadas a mi celular de un biólogo peruano que trabaja en EE.UU para criticar duramente a uno de los más aférrimos defensores del ingreso de transgénicos al país, y para contradecir lo que dicha persona afirma públicamente con tanta seguridad.   

> 4. Me alegra reconozcas que por el hecho de sembrar transgénicos en el Perú, el turismo no se vería gravemente afectado y que podríamos seguir construyendo nuestra marca país como la tenemos pensada. Por la misma razón, no es un error sino una verdad decir que "Los transgénicos y la Marca País no se contraponen".

 Revisar cita 2... La introducción de transgénicos al Perú no contribuye a posicionar nuestra marca como la queremos vender, por tanto, "se contrapone". Vuelvo a reconocer, que la introducción de OGM's no afectarìa gravemente al turismo, pero sí afectaría a la marca país, al ser un argumento que nos hace ver como menos naturales ante los ojos del mundo.   

> 5. Suscribo los comentarios de Marcel Gutiérrez y especialmente los de Alexander Grobman sobre el turismo vivencial: OK con establecer micro-enclaves en la sierra para llevar turistas a que vean como se producen papas "practicamente igual" a como las cultivaban nuestros ancestros "Los Incas", pero como una forma demostrativa o como un museo cultural. Nunca como propaganda de las pretendidas "bondades" de dicho sistema agrícola, porque evidentemente, sería como decir al mundo: miren el el siglo XXI en el Perú nos aferramos a una tecnología arcaica de míseros rendimientos para perpetuar el sistema de pobreza agrícola, y nos negamos al progreso. Si la Marca Perú quiere priorizar este tipo de imagen, protesto rotundamente, solo como pieza de museo sería válido, pero no para dar una imagen de país arcaico y miserable. Qué es más importante: que vengan turistas atraídos por una pésima Marca País a deleitarse con las tecnologías arcaicas en el campo peruano, o que nuestros agricultores eleven sus rendimientos con tecnología moderna y salgan de la pobreza, la desnutricion y la incultura.

 En mi respuesta al Sr.Grobman, aclaro que no propongo al turismo vivencial como eje del desarrollo nacional, y que más bien es un ejemplo -jalado de los pelos- para ver cómo incluso el sector turimo se puede ver afectado por la incorporación de semillas transgénicas.  
Además, no estoy de acuerdo cuando dices que debemos hacer algo así como un museo y una obra teatral para mostrarle a los turistas la manera ancestral de cultivar papa. Más bien, todos los peruanos deberíamos fomentar la conservación de ciertas comunidades y sus costumbres, porque son parte de la herencia de nuestra historia, que tantos turistas atrae del todo el mundo. 
Por otro lado, creo que en el Perú van a haber comunidades campesinas que no van a querer saber nada de OGM's -aunque estén equivocados- simplemente porque prefieren vivir en armonía con su entorno natural. Me pregunto, si es justo que esas comunidades se vean afectadas por la poca seriedad con la que se pretenden autorizar los OGM's en el Perú. 
Por último, te confieso que tendría que evaluar si a ese pequeño agricultor pobre que siembra papa nativa en la sierra de nuestro país, le conviene más que el Estado promueva "el turismo vivencial" (para que los turistas dejen sus dólares o euros), o "las semillas transgénicas (sin todo lo que se necesita para que una semilla -sea nativa, híbrida o transgénica- sea productiva y rentable)... Así está la cosa de mal hoy en día entre la pequeña agricultura del Perú y la tecnología transgénica... Otra cosa es si hablamos de grandes y medianos -que son la minoría o los que menos necesitan-.   

> 6. OK, imaginemos al "turista vivencial" que vino al Perú a conocer la historia de la papa, la cultura que la siembra, y la naturaleza que la provee en un entorno de micro-enclave o museo agrario en unos cuantos lugares de la sierra, perfecto. Pero no nos sentamos orgullosos de mostrar que en toda la sierra peruana se sigue viviendo como hace 500 años... Que vengan las carreteras, los fertilizantes, las semillas híbridas del fitomejoramiento, y porqué no los cultivos transgénicos en aquellos casos donde exista una nicho de oportunidad y ventaja! Eso daría más orgullo y cohesionaría el sentimiento unitario nacional, de ver que hemos superado el atraso y que ya no tenemos campesinos en extrema pobreza, niños desnutridos, sino una niñez y juventud que pueden educarse al mismo nivel que los mejores colegios de Lima, y que aprovechan las oportunidades tecnológicas para vivir mejor. Disculpa, pero lo de usar máscaras para no inhalar glifosato me parece una caricatura de la realidad...

 Coincido cuando dices "... y por qué no los cultivos transgénicos en aquellos casos donde exista una nicho de oportunidad y ventaja!... Pero te faltó agregar "y donde nadie se vea afectado". 
 ......Lo de las máscaras para no inhalar glifosato, efectivamente sólo se diferencia en que lo que inhalarían los agricultores parte del paquete tecnológico trasngénico (glifosato), y no un pesticida o herbicida común. Sin embargo, creo que sí se se podrían aprovechar visitas a campos de papas orgánicas bien manejadas por pequeños agricultores de la sierra del Perú, si nos posicionamos como ese país natural, histórico y diverso.   

> 7. No estoy de acuerdo con tus comentarios de que la tecnología transgénica ya es percibida en el mundo como "reciente, antinatural y diseñada para naciones o culturas que no tienen nada que perder, porque su historia no pasa de los 200 años". La historia de la India y de la China es varias veces milenaria, son megabiodiversos y su cultura ancestral ha perdurado, a pesar de haber adoptado una serie de tecnologías modernas como el ferrocarril, las vacunas, la revolución verde y recientemente los transgénicos; esto no ha mermado en nada la riqueza cultural de su nación.

 Te confieso que sabía que me estaba equivocando con eso de que los OGM's han sido diseñados para culturas que no son milenarias, ya que es un argumento poco técnico; pero insisto en que los OGM's son percibidos como "antinaturales" y "muy recientes"; algo que se contrapone a los conceptos "natural" e "histórico". Sin embargo -y es verdaderamente a donde quería ir con ese comentario- sí creo que los transgénicos pueden afectar a algunas comunidades que mantienen sus costumbres ancestrales como parte importante de sus vidas, aún cuando ellos signifique arar con burros, en vez de con un tractor que requiere petróleo y que bota humo negro... A ellos también hay que considerar y respetar con este tema de los transgénicos.   

> 8. A mi parecer los que asocian la Marca Perú a mostrar la vigencia de una agricultura tradicional arcaica están profundamente equivocados; el "Reason Why" o "Razón de Ser" de Perú como marca no debería nunca ofrecer esto porque estaríamos traicionando el clamor por la inclusión social de los agricultores y su derecho a salir de la pobreza.

 Para ver si esta vez te lo puedo explicar mejor, después de la aclaración anterior.... 
Hagamos la analogía con México, porque se parece mucho al Perú. Ellos también tienen historia y biodiversidad natural, por lo que un turista podría preguntarse porqué ir al Perú si en México hay también "historia" y "naturaleza". 
Aquí es donde entra a tallar  el marketing, al tratar de ubicar al Perú como un país igual de histórico, pero "más natural" que México -o Costa Rica-. ¿Más natural?... ¿Cómo demostramos a los turistas del mundo que el Perú es "más natural" que México, Costa Rica, u otros países?... Mediante el Reason Why. "En el Perú no se viven Organismos Vivos que hayan sido modificados por el hombre"... "Aquí en el Perú, TODO lo que vive y respira es natural". 
Para algunos podrá sonar como un argumento estúpido; pero en marketing no lo es, porque permite diferenciarte de los demás países que compiten con nosotros, y al diferenciarte, te estás posicionando automáticamente ubicándote en un lugar específico de la mente de quienes reciben dicho mensaje y reason why.
Diferenciarse en marketing hoy en día es cada vez más difícil, por lo que cada idea o concepto "positivo" que te ayude a hacerlo, será bien recibido por cualquier marca de la actualidad.   

> 9. No creo que ningún científico peruano sea un fanático de los transgénicos, en el Perú hay lugar para todo tipo de agricultura, pero sí creo que todos deberíamos apuntar y trabajar hacia una agricultura tecnificada que le permita al agricultor vivir bien techado, nutrido, educado e insertado en las oportunidades del mundo moderno, sea en la costa, en los valles, las laderas y las punas altoandinas, en la selva. La transgenia es una tecnología más, y no debe ser prohibida... el hecho que sea nueva o moderna no debe generar miedo, por lo menos los que estamos educados no debemos contribuir a generar miedo, sino mas bien a educar y aclarar las nuevas tecnologías al público en general.

 Desde aquí me comprometo a promover la biotecnología moderna en el Perú, cuando el Estado y el sector privado hayamos hecho lo necesario para aprovechar de la mejor manera esta tecnología; sin perjudicar a nada ni a nadie. O en todo caso, que se le repare a quienes se vean afectados. 
Lo que no entiendo es cómo pueden algunos científicos asegurar con tanta cancha que no existe ningún riesgo posible para nuestro país al incorporar esta teconolgía, cuando tengo documentos, artículos, trabajos de investigación y videos que demuestran lo contrario... Lo mío no es mero berrinche;  sólo quiero que se hagan las cosas bien. 
Por otra parte, a través de AgroFórum.pe trato de educar -en la medida de mis posibilidades- y de ofrecer una tecnología moderna y gratuita al servicio de los agricutores del Perú y el mundo. Y ojalá más bien, el Estado peruanos pudiera llevar Internet a los agricultores pobres de la sierra y selva del Perú, y que pudiera capacitarlos para que puedan utilizar este foro para intercambiar información técnica y para encontrar mercados para sus productos... Así también se desarrollaría el agro peruano.   

> 10. Aprendamos de Costa Rica, quienes si respetan su biodiversidad mediante reservas y parques estrictamente controlados y explotados turísticamente de manera sostenible; y mediante la investigación seria de su biodiversidad a través de institutos y científicos capacitados de primer nivel (e.g. INBIO); lo que no les impide sembrar transgénicos para exportar fuera de dichas áreas.

 100% de acuerdo... ¡Hagámoslo igual!   

> Finalmente, estoy de acuerdo en que debemos analizar objetivamente los beneficios y los eventuales riesgos de los OGM para nuestra biodiversidad, de manera científica y no basada en estados emotivos o creencias.  
> En este sentido, menciono la labor que realiza el Proyecto LAC-Biosafety del GEF en 4 países megabiodiversos: Brasil, Colombia, Costa Rica y Perú. El proyecto tiene como objetivo investigar los riesgos ambientales y socioeconómicos de sembrar 5 cultivos GM de especies cuyo centro de origen son los países participantes (maíz, papa, yuca, algodón y arroz). Los riesgos ambientales investigados son el flujo de genes y los efectos sobre organismos no blanco (e.g. insectos benéficos). Por el Perú participa la UNALM, el INIA y el Centro Internacional de la Papa. Te invito, y através del Foro a todos sus miembros a visitar el portal del proyecto donde colaboro como consultor: www.lacbio.org 
> Saludos, 
> Javier

 Decirte que estaremos atentos a los que hagan en tu empresa, y que cuentas con este espacio para difundir aquellas conclusiones a las que lleguen en sus distintos estudios. 
Objetividad es lo que se necesita en este tema, y me parece que la moratoria apunta a alcanzar dicha objetividad. 
Muchas gracias por la información y el tiempo que intercambias con nosotros en AgroFórum.pe... 
Saludos

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

PERÚ PAÍS LIBRE DE TRANSGÉNICOS 
Recuerden que el fitomejoramiento o mejoramiento genético puede ser de manera convencional, transfiriendo genes a través de cruzas dirigidas y entre especie de un mismo reino.  
Estoy seguro que a través del mejoramiento convencional se pueden obtener nuevas variedades de maiz, algodón, papa, capsicum, etc.  mucho más productivas, con mejor sabor, color, con resistencias o tolerancia a plagas y enfermedades, etc.  Sin poner el riego la biodiversidad. 
Creo que esta moratoria de 10 años es justa y  necesaria, en estos años se podrán hacer evaluaciones, encuestas, estudios de manera de optar por lo más conveniente para el Perú, su gente, su gastronomia, su inserción mundial, su turismo, su agroexportaciones, su cafe, bananos y cacao sus maices nativos, sus papas nativas, todo lo que representa la marca Perú.  
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------

